# Kodiak taken with a bow, tell me what you think.



## 056 kid (Jan 3, 2010)

I was fooling around on the youtube when I watched this clip, mind that I had the sound off so i didn't hear any of what was being said(probably not much), but to me, this here seems alittle over the top.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPQK8aVbZHA

The bow hunter's friend has a rifle, but no one bothers to properly kill the animal, instead they just let him slowly bleed out while trying not to drown in a pool he went into after being arrowed a multitude of times.
The title kind of tells the story that Mr. bow hunter knows that his killing skills are sub-par at best..
Do you agree with his way of killing the bear?


----------



## kentuckyblue (Jan 3, 2010)

thats a clean shot why they shot 2-3 more i dont know but that bear was going to die with just the one arrow and if you are trying to get in the pope and young record book it has to be killed with a bow,the guy with the gun can only shot if they get attacked by the bear,and you cant shot a bear with a gun in bow season


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 3, 2010)

See, I knew it would be somthing, makes alittle more sence now.

I just aint a big fan of compound bows, If you feel the urge to get a record with a bow, you might as well go all out and make a bow from scratch like the indians & old old timers did...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 3, 2010)

Only thing i can say about it is, I ain't goin after him untill he takes the final sleep. A wounded animal is much more dangerous.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jan 4, 2010)

i am a lifelong bowhunter. never taken a bear with a bow, but i someday wish to take a brown bear. the hunter made a perfect shot on the first shot. i have a policy regardless of what kind of animal i am after, or if i am after him with a bow or a gun. that policy is to shoot put another arrow or bullet into the animal until it is DOWN. there is always the possibility that the first one didnt go exactly where you thought. i have lost more than one animal when i thought the hit was good, and he got up and ran off. it has happened with a bow, and a rifle. arrows are expensive, but i would rather throw $20 or $30 at him and make sure.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 4, 2010)

Good hunt! 

That's what it's all about! 

The friend is a Guide, only way there is to hunt Brown Bears. 

Bears fat can be a problem bleeding them out, if there is another chance by all means another arrow. Archery is perhaps the most humane way a bear can die, with a real lot of risk to the hunter/guide and cameraman in this case. 

I enjoyed that clip, the hunt came together very well.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 4, 2010)

ShoerFast said:


> Good hunt!
> 
> Archery is perhaps the most humane way a bear can die,
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 5, 2010)

There is far more painful damage done by a bullet. Often an animal hit with an arrow just walks off looking around like he can't figure out what bit him and then just tips over. When you shave, you hardly feel it when you get cut by the super-sharp blade. A sharp broadhead is no different. It is very humane and often kills more quickly than a rifle shot. A bad shot is a bad shot no matter what the animal is shot with, but a good bow shot will always do its job.


----------

